# Floundering in job search



## bpresta (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello,  

I am CPC with a certification as a CMAA also.  I am working as a medical biller/customer service rep after the position I was originally hired for evaporated due to the economy.  I have given my workplace a chance but after nearly two years,it has become apparent that all I'll ever be there is a body to answer their phones.  

I have initiated a job search because I feel I am worth more than that.  However, these past six months have been frustrating.  I feel my resume may be holding me back because all the employers see is my long history of customer service and not my experience in the medical field.

Can anybody in the Columbus, Ohio area recommend a good resume service that can help me present myself as an eager coder and not just another customer service/collections rep?  I got the certifications to get OUT of customer service...


----------



## DMRgn2010 (Jun 23, 2010)

I haven't gotten my coding certification yet (I'm still studying and reviewing on my own), but I do have an AAS degree in Medical Office Admin. Assisting.. It is frustrating. I was hired at a cardiology clinic in East Texas last August. But, like you, a bunch of us were laid off due to the economy. I'd like to get a job in a medical billing office or department (in East Texas, preferably Tyler, TX) working closely with a medical coder with the possibility of practicing some coding. I'm still looking off and on while performing self-study for the certification exam. 

But I can image how hard it is to find work to keep your knowledge in practice. I hope you do find something.. bless your heart. To have the knowledge and the credentials and unable to land a job because you don't have the experience. How do they expect us to have experience if they don't hire.. I'd tell them that you just became certified and would like to prove your knowledge to them on a trial basis. Or have you already done that?


----------



## DMRgn2010 (Jun 23, 2010)

DMRgn2010 said:


> I haven't gotten my coding certification yet (I'm still studying and reviewing on my own), but I do have an AAS degree in Medical Office Admin. Assisting.. It is frustrating. I was hired at a cardiology clinic in East Texas last August. But, like you, a bunch of us were laid off due to the economy. I'd like to get a job in a medical billing office or department (in East Texas, preferably Tyler, TX) working closely with a medical coder with the possibility of practicing some coding. I'm still looking off and on while performing self-study for the certification exam.
> 
> But I can image how hard it is to find work to keep your knowledge in practice. I hope you do find something.. bless your heart. To have the knowledge and the credentials and unable to land a job because you don't have the experience. How do they expect us to have experience if they don't hire.. I'd tell them that you just became certified and would like to prove your knowledge to them on a trial basis. Or have you already done that?


I found something, I hope this helps you: "The AAPC has established Project Xtern to help newly certified medical coders qualify for a medical coding job. The program is designed to provide our members with an avenue to gain valuable work experience that can be applied to your resume, towards the removal of the “apprentice” status (Project Xtern alone will not remove the apprentice designation from credential), and to aid members with finding employment"

https://www.aapc.com/medical-coding-jobs/project-xtern/index.aspx

I hope this helps. I'm going to check it out as soon as I obtain certification.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 24, 2010)

I suggest that you include on your resume any continuing education you have received through AAPC chapter meetings, or any other webinars or workshops.  This shows that you are serious about the medical field and that you've obtained additional training on your own time.  I'd use room on your resume for this information, and exclude all but the most recent employment experience, particularly if you've job-hopped (a year or less at any one job).  

You don't need a resume service.  There are a great many on-line services that are free that could help you beef up your resume.  I suggest MedHunters.  Besides being an online headhunter service, they offer job search advice, and the articles and topics are excellent.  I'd be happy to take a peek at your resume and offer some suggestions, if you'd like, (no charge, of course!)  

Good luck, it is a very tight market everywhere.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 24, 2010)

*Referral*

I sent you a private message.

There are a number of resume writing services available in most cities. Check your yellow pages or Google.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## KellyLR (Jun 24, 2010)

*I've never used a resume writing....*

Resume writing industry can get expensive. I've always kept my own up to date with whatever info I can find and listen to hiring managers articles. Pam Brooks' suggestion is one I would take up on if I were you. I just know a one page resume works as the best snapshot for a potential employer to review. Treat your resume page as real estate.  The page is 8.5 x 11, open up the margins and I wouldn't bother with an objective statement or your address. That can limit your possibilities. Instead, use the cover letter as your objective to meaningful employment and keep it relevant to the employer you are applying with.  Do your research to understand the company's focus and vision.

Good Luck,


----------

